# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون رقم 11 لسنة 2017

## د.شيماء عطاالله

قانون رقم 11 لسنة 2017

بشأن تعديل بعض أحكام قوانين: الإجراءات الجنائية الصادر بالقانون رقم 150 لسنة 1950

وقانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959

وقانون تنظيم قوائم الكيانات الإرهابية والارهابيين رقم 8 لسنة 2015

وقانون مكافحة الإرهاب الصادر بالقانون رقم 94 لسنة 2015.

باسم الشعب

رئيس الجمهورية

قرر مجلس النواب القانون الآتي نصه وقد أصدرناه:

(المادة الأولى)

يستبدل بنصوص المواد (12، 277، 289، 384، 395 فقرتين أولى وثانية)

من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الصادر بالقانون رقم 150 لسنة 1950، النصوص الآتية:

مادة (12)

للدائرة الجنائية بمحكمة النقض عند نظر الموضوع إقامة الدعوى طبقًا لما هو مقرر بالمادة السابقة.

وإذا طعن في الحكم الذي يصدر في الدعوى الجديدة فلا يجوز أن يشترك في نظرها أحد القضاة الذين قرروا إقامتها.

مادة (277)

يكلف الشهود بالحضور بناء على طلب الخصوم بواسطة أحد المحضرين أو رجال الضبط قبل الجلسة بأربع وعشرين ساعة غير مواعيد المسافة، ويعلن لشخصه أو في محل إقامته بالطرق المقررة في قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية، إلا في حالة التلبس بالجريمة، فإنه يجوز تكليفهم بالحضور في أي وقت ولو شفهيًا بواسطة أحد مأموري الضبط القضائي أو أحد رجال الضبط، ويجوز أن يحضر الشاهد في الجلسة بغير إعلان بناء على طلب الخصوم.

ومع عدم الاخلال بأحكام الفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة، يحدد الخصوم أسماء الشهود وبياناتهم ووجه الاستدلال بهم، وتقرر المحكمة من ترى لزوم سماع شهادته، واذا قررت المحكمة عدم لزوم سماع شهادة أي منهم وجب عليها ان تسبب ذلك في حكمها.

وللمحكمة أثناء نظر الدعوى أن تستدعى وتسمع اقوال أي شخص ولو بإصدار أمر بالضبط والإحضار، إذا دعت الضرورة ذلك ولها أن تأمر بتكليفه بالحضور في جلسة أخرى.

وللمحكمة أن تسمع شهادة أي شخص يحضر من تلقاء نفسه لإبداء معلومات في الدعوى.

مادة (289)

على المحكمة أن تقرر تلاوة الشهادة التي أبديت في التحقيق الابتدائي أو في محضر جمع الاستدلالات أو أمام الخبير، إذا تعذر سماع الشاهد لأي سبب من الأسباب.

مادة (384)

إذا صدر أمر بإحالة متهم بجناية إلى محكمة الجنايات ولم يحضر هو أو وكيله الخاص يوم الجلسة بعد إعلانه قانونًا بأمر الإحالة وورقة التكليف بالحضور يكون للمحكمة أن تحكم في غيبته، ويجوز لها أن تؤجل الدعوى وتأمر بإعادة تكليفه بالحضور.

ومع عدم الإخلال بسلطة المحكمة المنصوص عليها بالمادة (380) من هذا القانون، يكون الحكم حضوريا إذا مثل المتهم أو وكيله الخاص بالجلسة.

مادة (395) فقرتان أولى وثانية:

إذا حضر المحكوم عليه في غيبته أو قبض عليه أو حضر وكيله الخاص وطلب إعادة المحاكمة قبل سقوط العقوبة بمضى المدة، يحدد رئيس محكمة الاستئناف أقرب جلسة لإعادة نظر الدعوى، ويعرض المقبوض عليه محبوسا بهذه الجلسة، وللمحكمة أن تأمر بالإفراج عنه أو حبسه احتياطيا حتى الانتهاء من نظر الدعوى، ولا يجوز للمحكمة في هذه الحالة التشديد عما قضى به الحكم الغيابى.

فإذا تخلف المحكوم عليه في غيبته أو وكيله الخاص عن حضور الجلسة المحددة لإعادة نظر دعواه، اعتبر الحكم ضده قائما فإذا حضر المحكوم عليه في غيبته مرة أخرى قبل سقوط العقوبة بمضى المدة تأمر النيابة بالقبض عليه، ويحدد رئيس محكمة الاستئناف أقرب جلسة لإعادة نظر الدعوى، ويعرض محبوسا بهذه الجلسة وللمحكمة أن تأمر بالإفراج عنه أو حبسه احتياطيا حتى الانتهاء من نظر الدعوى .

(المادة الثانية)

يستبدل بنصوص المواد (39، 44، 46) من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959، النصوص الآتية:

مادة (39):

إذا قدم الطعن أو أسبابه بعد الميعاد تقضى المحكمة بعدم قبوله شكلا وإذا كان الطعن مقبولا وكان مبنيا على مخالفة القانون أو الخطأ في تطبيقه أو تأويله، تصحح المحكمة الخطأ وتحكم بمقتضى القانون.

وإذا كان الطعن مبنيا على بطلان في الحكم أو بطلان في الإجراءات أثر فيه، تنقض المحكمة الحكم، وتنظر موضوعه ويتبع في ذلك الأصول المقررة قانونا عن الجريمة التي وقعت، ويكون الحكم الصادر في جميع الأحوال حضوريا.

مادة (44):

إذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه صادرا بقبول دفع قانونى مانع من السير في الدعوى، أو صادرا قبل الفصل في الموضوع وانبنى عليه منع السير في الدعوى ونقضته محكمة النقض، أعيدت القضية إلى المحكمة التي أصدرته للحكم فيها من جديد مشكلة من قضاة آخرين.

ولا يجوز لمحكمة الإعادة أن تحكم بعكس ما قضت به محكمة النقض. كما لا يجوز لها في جميع الأحوال أن تحكم بعكس ما قررته الهيئة العامة للمواد الجنائية بمحكمة النقض.

مادة (46):

مع عدم الإاخلال بالأحكام المتقدمة وإذا كان الحكم صادرا بعقوبة الإعدام يجب على النيابة العامة أن تعرض القضية على محكمة النقض مشفوعة بمذكرة برأيها في الحكم، وذلك في الميعاد المبين بالمادة 34 وتحكم المحكمة طبقا لما هو مقرر في الفقرة الثانية من المادة (35) والفقرة الثانية من المادة (39).

(المادة الثالثة)

يستبدل بنصى المادة (3) فقرة ثانية، والمادة (4) فقرة أولى من القانون رقم 8 لسنة 2015 في شأن تنظيم قوائم الكيانات الإرهابية والإرهابيين، النصان الآتيان:

مادة (3) فقرة ثانية:

ويقدم طلب الإدراج من النائب العام إلى الدائرة المختصة مشفوعا بالتحقيقات أو المستندات أو التحريات أو المعلومات المؤيدة لهذا الطلب.

مادة (4) فقرة أولى:

يكون الإدراج على أي من القائمتين لمدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات.

(المادة الرابعة)

يضاف إلى الفقرة ثانيا من المادة (7) من القانون رقم 8 لسنة 2015 في شأن تنظيم الكيانات الارهابية والارهابيين بند جديد برقم ( 5 ) نصه الآتي:

مادة (7) فقرة ثانيا بند (5):

5- حظر ممارسة كافة الانشطة الأهلية أو الدعوية تحت أي مسمى.

(المادة الخامسة)

يضاف إلى القانون رقم 8 لسنة 2015 في شأن تنظيم قوائم الكيانات الارهابية والارهابيين مادة جديدة برقم (8 مكررا)، نصها الآتي:

مادة (8 مكرر)

للنائب العام اذا توافرت معلومات أو دلائل جدية على وجود اموال ثابتة أو منقولة متحصلة من أشطة أي ارهابى أو كيان ارهابى مدرج أو غير مدرج على قوائم الكيانات الارهابية أو الارهابيين، أو تستخدم في تمويله بأي صورة كانت أو في تمويل المنتسبين اليه أو المرتبطين به، ان يأمر بالتحفظ على هذه الأموال ومنع مالكيها أو حائزيها من التصرف فيها.

ويعرض أمر التحفظ والمنع من التصرف على الدائرة المنصوص عليها في المادة (3) من هذا القانون خلال شهر من تاريخ صدوره، للنظر في تأييده أو إلغائه أو تعديله.

(المادة السادسة)

يستبدل بنصى المادة (39) فقرة ثانية، والمادة (40) فقرة ثالثة من قانون مكافحة الارهاب الصادر بالقانون رقم 94 لسنة 2015، النصان الآتيان:

مادة (39) فقرة ثانية:

كما تقضى المحكمة عند الحكم بالإدانة بمصادرة كل مال ثبت انه مخصص للصرف منه على الأعمال الإرهابية، وبادراج المحكوم عليه والكيان الذي يتبعه في القوائم المنصوص عليها في القانون رقم 8 لسنة 2015.

مادة (40) فقرة ثالثة:

وللنيابة العامة أو سلطة التحقيق المختصة لذات الضرورة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة وقبل انقضاء المدة المنصوص عليها فيها ان تأمر باستمرار التحفظ لمدة أربعة عشر يوما، ولا تجدد إلا مرة واحدة ويصدر الأمر مسببا من محام عام على الأقل أو ما يعادلها.

(المادة السابعة)

تضاف إلى قانون مكافحة الارهاب الصادر بالقانون رقم 94 لسنة 2015 مادة جديدة برقم (50 مكررا)، نصها الآتي:

بمراعاة أحكام الرد المنصوص عليها في قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية، يودع طالب الرد عند التقرير به ثلاثة آلاف جنيه على سبيل الكفالة ويجب على قلم الكتاب تحديد جلسة في موعد لا يجاوز أربعا وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ تقديم الطلب ويوقع طالب الرد بما يفيد علمه بالجلسة.

وعلى القاضى المطلوب رده أن يجيب بالكتابة على وقائع الرد وأسبابه خلال الأربع والعشرين ساعة التالية لاطلاعه.

وتقوم الدائرة التي تنظر طلب الرد بتحقيق الطلب في غرفة المشورة، ثم تحكم فيه في موعد لا يجاوز أسبوعا من تاريخ التقرير.

(المادة الثامنة)

تلغى المادة (388) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية.

(المادة التاسعة)

ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل به من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره، عدا المادة الثانية فيعمل بها اعتبارا من الأول من مايو سنة 2017

يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة، وينفذ كقانون من قوانينها.

صدر برئاسة الجمهورية في 30 رجب سنة 1438هـ

(الموافق 27 إبريل سنة 2017)

عبدالفتاح السيسي

----------


## كريم ممدوح

يارب يتم القانون على الجميع

----------

